# Fluffy , Ugly . . . . Algae !



## lil-lynx (1 Sep 2011)

Hello all, I’m in need of your help. 

I recently re-did my tank (Changed the substrate and the hardscape). The tank has been running for just over 2 days , and i have just seen some fluffy,brown and slimy algae on my wood, and only my wood   

Tank - 100 litres 
My lighting is - 2x 39w T5HO, 9 - 4
Filter - TetraTec 1200
Co2 – Pressurized , diffused via a Hagen elite mini filter (Keeps drop checker at a lovely green)
Substrate - Cat litter, with 3 Tea spoons of trace mix under it 
Plants - Not many now    I have some riccia, anubis and a crypt.

Fish 
40 Neon Tetra
3 Black Widow Tetra 
1 Chain Loach 
2 Whip Tail Catfish (Male and female)
2 Apistogramma borellii (Male and female)

HELP ?


----------



## andyh (1 Sep 2011)

i suspect its not algae

sometimes wood gets a layer of fungus on it when its new. Its harmless it will disappear. You can clean it off but it will re appear in next to no time. Just ignore it for a while. Its something to do with the fact that the wood is still decomposing i think, but could be wrong.

Andy


----------



## lil-lynx (1 Sep 2011)

Any way i can make it go quicker, add more co2 , liquid co2 , less light ect ?


----------



## madlan (1 Sep 2011)

Yup, shrimps love the stuff!


----------



## andy-mu (1 Sep 2011)

I might not be in the right ball park here, but that seems like a lot of fish to me for a 100L


----------



## ghostsword (2 Sep 2011)

Yep, that does look like a lot of fish, unless the neons are really small.


.


----------



## clonitza (2 Sep 2011)

It has enough filtration for the number of fish. Will get a little bit crowded when they grow though, make sure to plant it  heavily to dim the stress. Regarding the bio film on wood you can ignore it or add a bristlenose to do the job.


----------



## lil-lynx (2 Sep 2011)

Right just re counted and I have 28 neons . I ask for 15 and got a net full at my lfs. 
You guys know how it is counting these bugers. 
And the neons are pretty small , as for planting I'm re planting all of it , so very soon there will be more plants 

If I leave this algae , it won't change my waters chemical levels ?


----------



## andyh (4 Sep 2011)

lil-lynx said:
			
		

> Right just re counted and I have 28 neons . I ask for 15 and got a net full at my lfs.
> You guys know how it is counting these bugers.
> And the neons are pretty small , as for planting I'm re planting all of it , so very soon there will be more plants
> 
> If I leave this algae , it won't change my waters chemical levels ?



Its not algae

its a bacteria/fungai, the wood is still decomposing


----------



## doobiw55 (4 Sep 2011)

I have had the same problem with two pieces of my wood, they must of been covered in this Algae like stuff for 6 months but it hasn't spread at all and my panda garra loves to eat it


----------

